# Caterpillar invasion



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

Came out this morning noticed some dead plants and there are hundreds of caterpillars in the lawn. Are these army worms?? Never seen anything like it before


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Looks suspicious to say the least. I've never seen armyworms in person. I'd act fast just in case side it sounds like they don't take long to ruin a lawn. Maybe @viva_oldtrafford or @Greendoc can help you with a ID
https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/insects/fall-armyworm-in-turf/.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

They're not armyworms (it doesn't look liker they're hurting anything either - ornamental plants might be a different story). About 2 months ago we had some sort of caterpillar migration around #4 green and #5 tee. They never hurt anything, but we would count 10-15 every time we drove by that area...eventually they went away. Keep an eye on any possible damage and act accordingly. A mower would kill a lot if you wanted to thin out the herd just a bit.


----------



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

@viva_oldtrafford do you think it would be okay to spray a liquid insecticide or should I just do nothing? They are everywhere now


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

https://www.whatsthatbug.com/2005/08/30/orange-striped-oakworm/


----------



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

@firefighter11 thanks! Now to find out if they harm the lawn? I don't even have oak trees so strange, thanks for the ID!


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anisota_senatoria
They are probably getting ready to burrow. According to the wiki article they feed on tree leaves.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

I had a similar invasion last year on my Oak sapling. They came back again this year. I killed as many as I could last year and sprayed an insecticide and they still came back. Ended up removing the tree this year for the health of my bermuda and I'm hoping that got rid of them.


----------



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

@Turftoe Can you come help me pull this tree since you are just across the street?? LOL man I think I got most of them with the insecticide haven't seen them in a few weeks


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

@ttrain I was wondering if you were on here or not lol. Your lawn is looking good man, I need mine to green up like yours! Just let me know when you're ready to pull that tree haha


----------



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

@Turftoe thanks man it's at like 4" right now lol very tall. You are looking good too I'll for sure go in on products if you want. I just got a backpack sprayer although that might have been a mistake (think I need the 2 or maybe 3 boom)?! I dunno man


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

I think you're good with a backpack sprayer, I've got a 4 gallon and it works just fine. But a 3 boom would save you a good bit of time. Did you get a 20v or a pump?


----------



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

@Turftoe I got the 20v but still trying to figure out how to calibrate. Seems impossible with this single nozzle coverage wise. Did you calibrate yours? I have a ton of the FAS recipe if u want some


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

I have the pump sprayer, but I bought a new wand for it with a pressure control valve and several teejet nozzles. I can show you what I did if you're free one afternoon. I'll PM you my number so you can text me if you want


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

The easiest way to get those pests to leave is to simply let the Israelites go . . . 
#yulbrynner
#charltonheston


----------

